# Once more into the "blue ribbon"



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Took a couple days for a mini vacation but we couldn't leave for our destination till tomorrow. Decided to go fishing instead of reading about how bad the deer and elk herds are. 
The local blue ribbon stream was pretty good for a while. Mostly browns, but got a couple whitefish too. After a while, things got crowded, and then more crowded, along with some stiff winds. Then more anglers showed up.  Time to go. Stopped by another spot on the way down and got a couple more before leaving for good. 

A couple pics to prove I was there.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice looking fish. I need to get out and fish the streams again.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I need to find some Brown's again, they are gorgeous fish .


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I would so love a broiled whitefish fillet with parmesan cheese dinner. That meal is so good it blows me away more people don't eat them. IMO, its the best tasting trout species there is.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Didn't feel like working on the garden this morning and went back to the "blue ribbon" stream. Still fishing pretty good, although the crowds are getting worse. Was only confined to a few holes, but got a good couple hours in. Had several nice ones come unbuttoned, but still had decent action and count. Browns, bows and 1 whitefish provided tugs. 

Took the camera out a couple times for obligatory pics......
































Finally finished tilling the garden when I got home.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, nice fish, nice pics.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Brown Trout. Beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics! That makes me want to get out and chase some brown trout!


----------

